# مقدمة عامة عن مار بولس



## أرزنا (8 يونيو 2007)

*مقدمة عامة عن مار بولس*​

بولس الرسول معروف لدينا أكثر من جميع كتّاب العهد الجديد، من مصدرين مستقلّين، رسائله الثلاث عشرة التي تحمل اسمه، وتحكي باسمه، وأعمالِ الرسل الذي يحدّثنا عنه مطوّلاً. هذان المصدران القانونيان يعرّفاننا معرفة دقيقة واسعة شخصية بولس البارزة المميّزة، وتفكيره اللاهوتي العميق الزاخر، وغيرته الرسولية المتوقّدة، ودوره الطليعي في إعلان البشرى الانجيلية، حتى قيل فيه حقّاً : "انّه الأوّل بعد الأوحد".


*أولاً – بولس اليهودي الهلّيني الفرّيسيّ، مضطهد الكنيسة*​
*- **في طرطوس*
وُلد بولس في مدينة تركية معروفة في قيليقية، اسمها طرسوس (رسل 21/39؛ 22/3)، عريقة القدم، واقعة على أقدام سلسلة جبال طورس، يرويها نـهر سيدنوس الصّالح للملاحة، وقد خضعت تباعاً للحثّيين والفرس واليونان والرومان، فأصبحت ملتقى تجاريّاً وحضاريّاً وثقافيّاً ورياضيّاً ودينيّاً عالميّاً.
وُلد بولس من عائلة يهودية عبرانية من ذرية ابراهيم، من بني اسرائيل، من سبط بنيامين، فرنسيّة محافظة غيورة على شريعة الرب، فخُتِنَ الصبيّ في اليوم الثامن (فل 3/5؛ روم 11/1). نشأ وترعرع في حضن والدين، حفظ منهما مدى العمر الرقّة والحنان (1 تس 2/7-11؛ قور 4/14-15؛ غل 4/19؛ فل 2/1-2)؛ مع أخت له (رسل 23/16)، وأنسباء، منهم اندرونيكس، ويونياس (روم 16/7)، وهيروديون (روم 16/11).
دُعِيَ باسم عبري "شاوول"، تيمُّناً باسم أوّل ملك على اسرائيل، من سبط بنيامين (رسل 13/21). ومنذ مولده حصل له هويّة مواطن روماني حرّ، باسم لاتيني "بولس" (رسل 22/27 – 28)، فكانت له تلك الهويّة جزيلة الفائدة (رسل 16/37؛ 22/27-28؛ 25/10-12). منذ حداثته تعلّم صنعة حياكة الخيام، فضمنت له كسب عيش كريم (رسل 18/3؛ 20/33-35)، تعلّم اللّغتين العبرية (الآرامية) واليونانية (رسل 21/37 – 40؛ 22/1-3). وتربّى على حفظ التوراة، خصوصاً في ترجمتها اليونانية السبعينية (2 طيم 4/13)، وتابع دروسه حتّى درجة عليا، في مدرسة طرسوس اليونانية، فأتقن اللغة حتّى عرف مؤلفات الأدباء اليونان، مثل إبيمنيد وأراتوس وكلِيانِتس (رسل 17/28)، وميناندر (1 قور 15/23)، وانطبعت فيه على العمر صُوَرٌ وذكرياتٌ من طفولته في طرسوس، كالمسرح (1 قور 4/9)، والألعاب الرياضية (1 قور 9/24/27)، والسباق (فل 3/13-14)، ولباس الجنود المصارعين (اف 6/11-17)، وغيرها...

*- في أوراشليم*
انتقل الى اوراشليم، يتوّج ثقافته اليونانية بثقافة يهودية عالمية، في تفسير الكتب المقدسة العبرية، في مدرسة هلاّل المتحرّرة، على قدمي المعلّم الربّيني التحرّر، والفرّيسي الشهير جمليئيل (رسل 5/34-39، 22/3). انتمى مثل والده ومعلّمه الى حزب الفرّيسيين، أضيَق مذهب في الدين اليهودي (رسل 26/5)، وراح يثقّف تثقفاً دقيقاً موافقاً لتوراة الآباء، ومتعصّباً لله وشريعته، سائراً بكلّ وصايا الرب وفرائضه سيرة مثالية (رسل 26/4-5؛ غل 1/14)، مؤثراً حياة البتولية الكاملة (1 قور 7/8؛ 9/5؛ 12)، على مثال ايليّا وارميا. من غيرته الفرّيسية المفرطة على شريعة موسى اضطهد بعنف شديد كنسية الله (رسل 6/8-9؛ 7/58؛ 8/1-3؛ 9/1-2؛ 26/9-12؛ غل 1/13؛ 1 قور 15/9؛ فل 3/6؛ روم 10/1-4)، حتّى ذاع صيته في أوراشليم وكل اليهودية (غل 1/22-23)، وفي مجامع دمشق كلّها (رسل 9/21). وبدل ان تكون له الشريعة "مؤدّبة" تقوده الى المسيح (غل 3/24)، راح يضطهد الكنيسة باسم الشريعة، وبسببها.


*ثانياً – بولس المسيحي*​

ما اهتدى بولس الى المسيح اهتداءَ كافرٍ اكشف الله، فتاب على كفره؛ ولا اهتداءَ انسانٍ خاطىء شرّير عاد، بعد اختبار طويل وتأمّل وتفكير، عن طريق الضلال الى طريق الحقّ؛ بل اهتدى اهتداءَ يهوديّ مؤمن بالله ومسيحه الموعود الآتي، ووجده محقّقاً في شخص يسوع الناصري، ابن الله الحيّ القائم من الموت، مخلّصاً لشعبه. كان اهتداءُ بولس بادرةً مجانية ودعوةً حرّة من المسيح شخصياً، يوم ظهر له بالمجد على طريق دمشق سنة 36، على الأرجح، وغمره بنعمةٍ (1 قور 15/10)، قلبت حياته رأساً على عقب، وجعلته رسولاً للأمم. يروي لوقا دعوة بولس، في أعمال الرسل، ثلاث مرّات (9/1-19؛ 22/3-21؛ 26/9-18)، دلالةً على أهميّة الحدث في تاريخ الكنيسة الأولى. ويَروي بولس نفسه الحدث في 1 قور 15/8-11، وغل 1/12-20، غير انه لا يصفه، بل يكتفي بالتشديد على أنه رأى المسيح، كما رآه، بعد قيامته، بطرسُ والرسل الباقون أجمعون (1 قور 15/5-8). اهتداءُ بولس كان حقّاً خلقاً جديداً (فل 3/7-11)، مثل الخلق الأول (2 قور 4/6)، وثمرةً لحدث قيامة الرب يسوع، وحلقةً من تاريخ الخلاص الذي حقّقه الآب في الابن (غل 1/16)، واختياراً من الله قبل الزمن (ار 1/5؛ اش 49/1)، على خطّ الانبياء الأقدمين، خصوصاً إرميا (رسل 26/17)، وعبدالله المتألم (أش 49/1؛ غل 1/15). من فرّيسيّ يتّكل على حفظه الأحكام الله وشريعته ووصاياه، صار بولس مسيحيّاً يتّكل على شخص يسوع المسيح، واهباً له ذاته برمَّتها (فل 3/8-9؛ غل 2/19-20).


*ثالثاً – بولس الرَّسول*​

الرسالة، إنّها من صلب الدعوة المسيحية وغايتها : دعوة التلميذين بطرس واندراوس (مر 1/17)، ثم يعقوب ويوحنّا (مر 1/20)، والتلاميذ الاثني عشر (متى 10/1، 5)، والمجدليّة والنساء على القبر (متى 28/7؛ يو 20/17)، والمؤمنين الهلّينيين الأولين (رسل 8/1، 4)، وكل مؤمن بالرب يسوع (رسل 1/8؛ تس 1/8). لكنّ دعوة بولس فريدة من نوعها (رسل 9/15) : هو اليهودي الفرّيسي المتطهّر المتزمّت المنغلق على شريعة موسى، تحوّل الى رسول العالم الوثني، ودافَعَ عنه في مجمع اوراشليم ليحرّره من عبء الشريعة اليهودية، وتحمَّلَ في سبيله كلّ اضطهاد وعذاب (غل 4/29؛ 5/11؛ 6/12، 17)، شاهداً للمسيح في كلّ مكان، حتى اقاصي الأرض (رسل 1/8)، بغير انقطاع، وفق مبدأه الشهير : "الويل لي ان لم أبشّر" (اقور 9ـ16). حاول شرّاح ان يُحصوا عدد الكيلومترات التي قطعها بولس طوال حياته الرسولية، مبشرّاً بالمسيح من مدينة الى مدينة، فحسبوا أن معدّل 25 أو 30 كيلومتراً كان على بولس أن يقطعه كلّ يوم، ليكون قد استطاع حَمْلَ الانجيل الى جميع تلك المُدن والبلدان التي يذكرها لوقا في اعمال الرسل، وبولس نفسه في رسائله. يظهر بولس رسولاً عاملاً لا مفكّراً منظّراً وحسب. وكل ما كتبه هو امتداد لعمله الرسولي. وبين رسالته ورسائله وحدة عضوية ثابتة، وقد شرّع باب الانجيل على العالم الوثني بأسره، محافظاً على الشركة التّامة مع بطرس وبرنابا والرّسل الأوّلين.

*1- **بدء حياته الرسولية (36-45):*
*- في دمشق (36- 39):*
بعد اهتدائه الى المسيح، واعتماده، وانخراطه في جسم الكنيسة الاولى (رسل 9/18-19) سنة 36، أقام بولس ثلاث سنين (غل 1/18)، في دمشق وبلاد العرب، اي بلاد النّباطيين الممتدّة من البتراء جنوباً الى تدمر شمالاً، يصلّي ويتأمّل، ويبشّر في مجامع اليهود في دمشق ، مبرهناً ان يسوع هو المسيح وابن الله (رسل 9/20، 22). تآمر يهود دمشق على بولس لَيـهُلكونه، فأخذه التلاميذ ليلاً، ودلّوه في سلّ على السور (رسل 9/23-25). كان أثر ذلك الحدث عميقاً في نفس بولس حتى يذكره بعد 18 سنة (2قور 11/32-33).

*- في أورشليم (39):*
عاد بولس الى أورشليم سنة 39، وحاول مخالطة التلاميذ، لكنّهم خافوا وما صدّقوا أنه تلميذ، فأخذه برنابا، واستمع اليه، وتثّبت من نعمة الله فيه، وقدّمه للرسل. كان برنابا على الارجح رفيقاً له قديماً، من عهد الدراسة، هلّينيّاً قبرصيّ المولد، يدعى يوسف، انضمّ الى جماعة المؤمنين في أورشليم، وصار مثالاً لهم، فلقّبه الرسل ببرنابا أي ابن التشجيع (رسل 4/36- 37)، لانه كان رجلاً صالحاً ممتلئاً روحاً قدساً وايماناً (رسل 11/24). أخذ بولس ينادي باسم الرب يسوع في أورشليم، راغباً في البقاء في أورشليم، ليشهد ليسوع في المجامع نفسها حيث كان يذهب ليسجن المؤمنين بيسوع ويضربـهم (رسل 22/19-20). لكنّ الربّ أمره ان يعجّل بالخروج من أورشليم، لان اليهود فيها لن يقبلوا شهادته (رسل 22/18،21). حاول الهلّينيون اليهود أن يهلكوه (رسل 9/29)، فما استطاع أن يمكث بأورشليم أكثر من 15 يوماً (غل 1/18).

*- في طرطوس (39-44):*
احدره الاخوة الى قيصرية، ومنها أرسلوه الى مدينته طرسوس (رسل 9/30). مرّ بأقاليم سورية وقيلقية مبشرّاً بالإيمان الذي كان من قبل يفتك به، وكان جميع المؤمنين يمجّدون الله به (غل 1/21-24). مكث بولس بطرسوس خمس سنوات، مجرّداً من كلّ مسؤولية كنسية رسمية، صامتاً ناضجاً منتظراً مشيئة الله، الى أن وافاه برنابا، سنة 44، يبحث عنه في طرسوس، بحَدسِ عبقريّ ، ووحي إلهيّ، واصطحبه رسولاً مختاراً صادقاً (رسل 11/25)، معاوناً في ادارة شؤون كنيسة انطاكية (رسل 13/1)، وقد وَكَلَت اليه ادارتـها الكنيسةُ الأمّ في أورشليم (رسل 11/19-24).

*- في انطاكية (44-45).*
عمل بولس مع برنابا مدى سنة كاملة (رسل 11/26)، لاوّل مرّة، مسؤولاً رسميّاً، ذا سلطان خاص في الكنيسة.

2- *جولته الرسولية الاولى مع برنابا ( 45 – 49):*
- *في سورية:*
اجتمع يوماً مدّبرو كنيسة انطاكية الخمسة، أوّلهم برنابا وآخرهم شاوول (بولس)، في صوم وصلاة. في أثناء خدمتهم للربّ، أوحى اليهم الروح القدس ان يفرزوا له من بينهم برنابا وشاوول ، من أجل مهمَّة خاصّة. أزدادوا صوماً وصلاة، ووضعوا أيديهم عليهما، وكرّسوهما للرسالة، وصرفوهما (رسل 13/1-3)، فانطلقا في جولة رسولية أولى. هنا بدأت فعلاً رسالة بولس، مختاراً، هو وبرنابا، اختياراً رسميّاً من قبل الكنيسة. كان بولس الخامس في انطاكية، فصار الثاني في هذه الجولة الأولى، والأول في الجولة الثانية ( رسل 15/40).

*- في قبرص:*
انحدر الرسولان الى سلوقية، مرفأ انطاكية، على بعد 25 كلم، ومنها ابحرا الى قبرص، يصحبهما يوحنا مرقس الانجيلي ويعاونـهما. وصلا الى سلامينة، أول مرفأ في جزيرة قبرص، شرقاً، وجازا الجزيرة كلّها، مسافة 150 كلم حتى بافس، مركز الوالي الروماني، آخر مرفأ، غرباً. هناك آمن على يدهما الوالي سرجيوس بولس، فانفتح لهما باب الرسالة على مصراعيه، ممّا شجّعهما على المضيّ بالبشارة الى أبعد.

*- في بمفيلية وليقونية:*
أبحروا من قبرص الى بمفيلية، وأتوا برجة، حيث فارق مرقس رفيقيه، لأسباب نجهلها، عائداً الى أورشليم (رسل 13/13)، وأكمل الرسولان مسافة 160 كلم من برجة، على البحر، الى انطاكية بسيدية، على علّو 1200م ، عبر طريق صعبة خطرة. هناك كانت أول خطبة لبولس، في السبت، في المجمع ( رسل 13/16- 41). لقي الرسولان حماساً شديداً، سرعان ما تحوّل الى مقاومة حادّة شرسة من قبل المجمع اليهودي، أجبرتـهما على الفرار الى ايقونية، على بعد 130 كلم عن انطاكية، ثم الى لِسترة ودربة. وفي طريق العودة، كان الرسولان يقوّيان التلاميذ على الثبات في الإيمان، ويقيمان في كلّ كنيسة شيوخاً مدّبرين، بوضع اليد والصوم والصلاة ( رسل 14/23، راجع 13/3).

*- في سورية:*
لدى وصولهما الى انطاكية سورية، جمعا الكنيسة وأخذا يرويان كل ما صنعه الرب على يدهما، وكيف فتح الله باب الايمان للوثنّيين. بعدها صعدا الى اورشليم؛ الى مجمع الرسل، سنة 49، وهو الحدث الاكبر الأهم في الكنيسة الاولى. حتى ذلك الحين، كان بطرس وسائر الرسل المحور في كتاب أعمال الرسل، اما منذ الآن فتختفي اورشليم، ويختفي طيف الرسل، ليصبح بولس وحده موضوع الكتاب كلّه (رسل 15/40- 28/31).

3- *جولته الرسولية مع سيلا ( 49- 53)*
*- في سورية:*
من مجمع أورشليم رجع بولس وبرنابا الى انطاكية سورية، يصحبهما سيلا ويهوذا، وهما نبيّان مرموقان في كنيسة أورشليم (رسل 15/22). بعد مدّة طلب بولس الى برنابا ان يعودا معاً الى كل مدينة بشرّا فيها؛ فيفتقدا الاخوة المؤمنين. وافق برنابا، شرط ان يستصحبا مرقس، لكن بولس لم يستحسن ان يرافقها من فارقهما في بمفيلية، ولم يشاركهما في العمل في آسية. أصرّ برنابا، فانفصل عنه بولس، واختار سيلا رفيقاً له، وانطلقا ترافقهما صلاة الجماعة المسيحية (رسل 15/36-41).

*- من قيليقية ... حتّى ميسية:*
عاد بولس يتفقّد كنائس قيلقية وليقونية وبسيدية، التي أسّسها في الجولة الأولى. في لسترة استصحب تلميذاً اسمه طيموتاوس (رسل 16/1 -3)، سيكون له المعون الامين الوفيّ الى النهاية. طاف في مناطق جديدة، فريجية وغلاطية وميسية، والرب يسيّر خطاه (رسل 16/6-7)، حتّى انتهى الى ترواس، آخر مدينة على حدود الشرق والغرب القديم. هناك أوحى اليه الرب في رؤيا ان يعبر الى مقدونية، ويحمل من الشرق الى الغرب غنى الايمان المسيحي الجديد ( رسل 16/8-10)، بدل الفلسفة والحضارة اللذين حملهما من الغرب الى الشرق الاسكندر المقدوني الكبير.

*- في فيلبّي:*
أبحر بولس وسيلا وطيموتاوس، يصحبهما لوقا (16/10 صورة المتكلّم الجمع)، من ترواس الى مقدونية حتى فيلبّي، المدينة الاولى في مقاطعة مقدونية الرومانية، ذات الطابع الروماني، يقطنها قوّاد، وجيوش الرومان المستعمرين. كان في فيلبّي جالية يهودية تكاد لا تُذكر (16/13)، ومنها ليدية أولى المؤمنات (16/14-15)، وفي بيتها أقام بولس ورفاقه والجماعة الاولى المؤمنة في فيلبّي( 16/40). على اثر شفاء عرّافة، خادمة معبد بيطون الحية الالهة الميتولوجية اليونانية، وكانت بعرافتها تُكسِب أربابـها مكاسب طائلة، قبض أرباب العرّافة على بولس وسيلا، وأثاروا الجمع عليهما، وأسلموهما الى قادة الحرس، فجلدوهما وألقوهما في سجن، وضبطوا على أرجلهما في خشب، وشدّدوا عليهما الحراسة (16/16-24). نحو منتصف الليل، كان الرسولان يصليّان، فحدثت زلزلة فتحت أبواب السجن، وحلّت أغلال السجناء جميعاً ، لكنَّ أحداً منهم لم يفكّر في الفرار، لانـهم كانوا جميعهم يسمعون لبولس وسيلا (16/25-28). أخذهما السجّان الى بيته وأحسن معاملتهما، وآمن وأهل بيته واعتمدوا (16/29-34). لمّا أقبل النهار، أطلق قادة الحرس سراحهما؛ فأبيا حتّى الولاة أنفسهم، وتضرعوا اليهما، لانـهما أعلنا هوّيتهما الرومانية، التي تمنع جلدهما بدون محاكمة، وَفْقَ شريعة فاليريا (509 ق.م.)، التي تحرّم ضرب مواطن روماني، بدون حكم منبثق عن ارادة الشعب، وشريعة بورشيا (148 ق.م.)، التي تحرّم إطلاقاً جلد أيّ مواطن روماني، في اي ظرف كان. واضطُرّ الرسولان على مغادرة فيلبّي.

*- في تسالونيكي*
وصل الرسل الى تسالونيكي، وهي مرفأ هامّ على بحر إيجه، تبعد 150 كلم عن فيلبّي، وعاصمة مقدونية، ومقرّ الوالي الروماني. تضمّ جالية يهودية قويّة نافذة، تؤلّف نصف عدد سكّانـها، وتمثّل قلب الشتات اليهودي في العالم الوثني القديم. وجدوا مسكناً وعملاً عند رجل يهودي اسمه ياسون (رسل 17/1-9). ربما لم يكن عمل بولس كافياً له ولرفاقه، فاضطرّ أن يقبل مساعدة مالية من كنيسة فيلبّي (فل 4/16). بدأ بولس رسالته مع اليهود، يشرح لهم على ضوء الكتاب المقدّس، مثبتاً أنّه كان على المسيح أن يتألّم، وان يقوم من بين الأموات، ومبشّراً ان يسوع هو الملك المسيح الموعود (راجع لو 24/26 – 27، 45-56). 
يخبر أعمال الرسل ان بولس ورفيقه بشّرا في تسالونيكي، ثلاثة سبوت متتالية، ولكنّ الرسالة الأولى الى اهل تسالونيكي تفرض وقتاً أطول، لا يقلّ عن شهرين أو ثلاثة، نظراً الى انتشار الانجيل فيها بنوع سريع ومدهش، مرفق بقوّات وعجائب (1 تس 1/4-10)، فآمنت جماعة كبيرة من عابدي الله اليونانيين، ونساء عديدات من سيّدات المجتمع، وتأسّست المجتمع، وتأسّست فيها كنيسة ناشطة مزدهرة منظّمة (1 تس 5/12)، صارت تضاهي الكنيسة الأمّ في أوراشليم (ا تس 2/14-16). 

*- في بيرية :*
تبعد 75 كلم عن تسالونيكي، وتقع على أقدام جبل الأولمب (علوّه 2911 م)، مشهورة بكرومها. يعيش أهلها في أمان وسلام وطمأنينة. وجد فيها بولس معاوناً له جديداً، اسمه سوبطرس (20/4)، حاول بولس العودة منها الى تسالونيكي، فلم يستطع، لأن اضطهاد الكنيسة الناشئة فيها لم ينتهِ بذهاب الرسل منها، بل لاحقاً الاضطهاد الرسل الى بيرية نفسها. ألزم الاخوة بولس أن يغادر بيرية، وشيّعوه الى أثينا، حيث تركوه وحده (ا تس 3/1). أمّا رفيقاه سيلا وطيموتاوس فبقيا في بيرية، ومنها عادا الى تسالونيكي يثّبتان إيمان الاخوة (ا تس 3/6).

*- في أثينا : *
تبعد أثينا 400 كلم عن بيرية. هي أهمّ مدن اليونان القديم، مركز الحضارة والفلسفة الاغريقية. استولى عليها الرومان، سنة 146 ق.م.، فتتلمذت لها رومة. جوّها صوفيّ عقلاني منغلق متكبّر. حاول بولس تبشير اليهود في المجمع، والناس عموماً في الساحة العامة، والفلاسفة خصوصاً في الاريوباغس، فلم يكسب للمسيح سوى عدد قليل جداً، منهم رجل اسمه ديونيسوس، وامرأة اسمها داماريس (رسل 17/16-34).

*- في قورنتس:*
قورنتس مدينة بحرية تجارية، تبعد 600 كلم عن أثينا، عاصمة مقاطعة أخائية، والمزاحمة الأولى لأثينا. يسود فيها العنصر الروماني الاتيني كما في فيلبّي. مشهورة بالحريّة، عارية الخُلُقية، حتى صارت مضرب المثل، في العالم الاغريقي القديم. فيها جالية يهودية هامّة. وصل اليها بولس في منتصف سنة 50، منهوكَ القوى جسمياً ومعنوياً (1 قور2/3، 4/11-13؛ 2 قور 11/9)، بسبب فشله في أثينا، ووحشته بعيداً عن الكنائس، وعن رفيقيه سيلا وطيموتاوس. لكنّ العناية أتاحت له فرصة اللقاء بزوجين رومانيين مسيحيّين، أكيلا وبرسقلّة. وجد بولس عندهما مسكناً وعملاً، لأنـهما كانا مثله يعملان بصناعة الخيام. ووجد فيهما تعزية كبرى، بسبب ايمانـهما، وثقافتهما العالية، وغيرتـهما الرسولية، كما مدحهما في روم 16/3-5. وما كان أشدّ تعزية بولس بقدوم سيلا وطيموتاوس من تسالونيكي، حاملين الاخبار الطيّبة. عمد حالاً الى كتابة رسالته الأولى الى أهل تسالونيكي، وهي أوّل كتاب من كتب العهد الجديد، على الاطلاق.
ثمّة اشتدّ بولس في تبشير اليهود واليونانيين، وشدّده الله في رؤيا، وآمن على يده قرسبس، رئيس المجمع اليهودي، وكل أهل بيته. ومكث سنة ونصفاً يعلّم كلمة الله، حتّى أتى غاليون والياً رومانياً جديداً على اخائيه. انتهز اليهود فرصة ليشكوا اليه بولس. لكنّ الوالي رفض ان يحكم في مسائل تتعلّق بتوراة اليهود (رسل 18/1-18).
نشير هنا الى أجزاء من رسالة الامبراطور طيـباريوس كلوديوس قيصر (41-54)، منقوشة في اليونانية على حجر، محفوظة في متحف أثينا، عثر عليها العالم الالماني بومتوف سنة 1887، في هيكل دلفي الشهير، موجّهة الى يونيوس غاليون، والى أخائية في قورنتس، شقيق الفيلسوف سينيكا مربّي نيرون. تولّى غاليون في قورنتس من سنة 52 الى 58. وتحمل الرسالة اسم الامبراطور واسم الوالي غاليون، وتاريخ كتابتها، التذكار السادس والعشرين لإعلان الامبراطور، وهو يقابل السنة الثانية عشرة لملكه، أي ربيع 51-52. هذا التاريخ يخوّلنا ان نحدّد تواريخ أُخرى عدّة هامّة من حياة مار بولس.

*- في أنطاكية*
بعد مدّة، أبحر بولس من قورنتس عائداً الى أيطاكية سورية، مارّاً بأفسس، ومنها أبحر الى قيصرية فلسطين البحرية، وصعد الى أورشليم، وسلّم على الكنيسة، وانحدر الى انطاكية (رسل 18/18-22).

*4- **جولته الرسولية الثالثة (54-58):*
*- في أفسس:*
عاد بولس في جولة رسولية ثالثة يتفقّد الكنائس التّي أسّسها في الجولتين السابقتين. توجّه توّاً من انطاكية الى غلاطية، للمرّة الثانية (غل 4/13)، ثمّ الى فريجية فأفسس، حيث وجد تلاميذ مؤمنين بالمسيح، لم يعتمدوا بعد الاّ بمعمودية يوحنّا. أكمل بولس تعليمهم المسيحي فآمنوا واعتمدوا، ووضع عليهم يديه فنزل عليهم الروح القدس، وطفقوا يتكلّمون بلغات وينتّبأون، مثل الرسل، يوم العنصرة، في أورشليم، وكان عددهم، مثل الرسل، نحو اثني عشر. بشّر بولس بالمسيح، في المجمع اليهودي، عبى مدى ثلاثة أشهر، بغير مقاومة. ثمّ قاومه اليهود فاعتزل، واستأجر مدرسة تيرنّس، علّم فيها سنتين أو ثلاثة (رسل 19/10؛ 20/31)، يشرح الكتب المقدّسة والتعليم الرسولي، وانتشرت كلمة الله في آسية كلّها، في قولسّي واللاذقيّة وهيرابُّوليس، والكنائس السبع (رؤ 2- 3)، فأصبحت أفسس، في العالم الوثني، مركز إشعاع مسيحي يضاهي أورشليم.
تألم بولس كثيراً في أفسس (1 قور 4/11-13؛ 15/32؛ 2 قور 1/8-10)،وسُجن، وأشفى على الموت، وكتب من السجن الرسالة الى أهل فيلبّي ( فل 1/12 – 26). وكتب من أفسس أيضاً، الرسالة الأولى الى أهل قورنتس، في فصح سنة 57 ( 1 قور 4/ 17؛ 16/10 -11 ؛ 5/6- 8)، كما كان سبق فكتب اليهم رسالة، في وقت يصعب تحديده، وهي مفقودة ( 1 قور 5/ 9 – 13). ثم قام بزيارة خاطفة الى قورنتس ( 2 قور 1/23- 2/1؛ 12/ 14: 13/ 1- 2). وعاد الى أفسس، وكتب رسالة عنيفة قاسية، بدموع كثيرة ( 2 قور 2/3-9)، مفقودة أيضاً، ويظن شرّاح ان بعضها منها محفوظ في 2 قور 10-13. أخيراً قرّر مغادرة أفسس الى مقدونية ثم أخائية فأورشليم، ليحمل اليها حسنات المؤمنين من كنائس مقدونية وأخائية ( 1 قور 16/1- 4؛ 2 قور 8-9؛ روم 15/25- 32؛ رسل 24/17)، آملاً من هناك الذهاب الى رومة (رسل 19/21). وحدثت فتنة من صائغ الفضّة لأرتاميس، إلهة الأفسيين، والصنّاع لهيكلها، اضطرّت بولس إلى الرحيل من أفسس الى مقدونية (رسل 20/1).

- *في مقدونية:*
وصل بولس الى مقدونية، فالتقاه فيها طيطُس تلميذه، عائداً اليه من قورنتس، بأخبار سارّة (رسل 20/1- 2؛ قور 2/12- 13؛ 7/6)، فكتب رسالته الثانية الى أهل قورنتس، وأرسلها مع طيطس؛ ثم تبعه الى هناك، فأمضى ثلاثة أشهر (رسل 20/2-3)، وكتب الرسالة الى أهل رومة، سنة 58. ولمّا أراد ان يُبحر الى أفسس، بلغه ان اليهود كمنوا له ليقتلوه، فغيّر طريقه عائداً أدراجه الي مقدونية. رافقه سبعة رجال من مختلف الكنائس، يحملون صدقة كنائسهم الى كنيسة أورشليم (رسل 20/4). احتفل بكسر الخبز في عيد الفصح في تراوس، مستفيضاً في الحديث من المساء حتى الفجر. وفي الغد توجّه الى ميليتس دون أن يمرّ بأفسس، لئلا يبطىء، لعله يصل الى أورشليم يوم العنصرة (20/16). لاقاه الى ميليتس، بناء على طلبه، شيوخ كنيسة أفسس، فخطب بـهم مركزّاً على شهادته الرسولية، ماضياً وحاضراً ومستقبلاً (20/18-27)، وعى واجبات الرعاة في الكنيسة (20/28- 35). ثم استودعهم نعمة الله، وودّعهم كأنّه ذاهب لن يعود!

*- في أورشليم*:
وأبحر بولس من ميليتس، ونزل صور حيث أقام مع أخوة تلاميذ، سبعة أيام. منها قصد عكّا، ثمّ قيصريّة، ومن هناك صعد الى أورشليم، حيث استقبله الاخوة كلّهم بفرح. في الغد زار يعقوب والشيوخ، فطلبوا اليه ان يأخذ أربعة رجال، نذروا على أنفسهم نذراً، ويُنفق عليهم، لوفاء نذرهم في الهيكل، حرصاً على تقاليد اليهود، وحفظاً لصيغة التعايش بين المسيحيين واليهود في أورشليم. كلّفه ذلك تضحية باهظة، ماديّة ومعنويّة. لكنه ما كان ليبخل بشيء في سبيل الأنجيل.

*5- بولس الأسير : من أورشليم الى رومة*
*- في أورشليم:*
بينا بولس في الهيكل، لوفاء النذر، قبض اليهود عليه، بتهمة انه أدخل معه رجلاً أفسسياً، ودنّس الهيكل. وراحوا يوسعونه ضرباً ملتمسين قتله، لو لم يسرع الجنود الرومانيون فينتشلوه من أيديهم ويوثقوه. لمّا عرف قائد الألف ان بولس روماني، فكّ قيوده. وظهر الربّ لبولس ليلاً، وشجعه على الشهادة له في أورشليم ثمّ في رومة أيضاً.

*- في قيصريّة:*
تآمر أكثر من أربعين يهودياً، وأقسموا الاّ يأكلوا أو يشربوا ما لم يقتلوا بولس ، وكمنوا له. كشف المكيدة ابن أخت بولس، وبلغ الخبر أذن قائد الألف، فنقل بولس ليلاً من أورشليم الى قيصرية، حيث بات محروساً في قصر هيرودس مدّة سنتين. أُتـهم بولس بثلاث، أنّه ثائر على سلامة الدولة، ورئيس ملّة دينية ممنوعة، ومسيء الى قداسة الهيكل (24/2-8). برّأ بولس نفسه من التّهم: لا يثير فتنا، ويؤمن بكل ما تقضي به التوراة، ولم يدنّس الهيكل ( 24/ 11-19). بعد عامين، وبولس لا يزال في قيصؤية تحت رقابة عسكرية واقامة جبرية، جاء فستس مكان فيلكس، والياً على أورشليم، سنة 60، وهي علاوةً على سنة 52، سنة مجيئ الوالي غاليون الى أخائية، أثبت تاريخ في حياة بولس. شعر بولس ان الوالي الجديد سيدفعه الى المجلس اليهودي ليحاكمه، فرفع دعواه الى محكمة رومة، بصفته مواطناً رومانياً. فاستجاب الوالي لطلب بولس. وبـهذه السرعة دليل على براءة بولس، وعلى عمل الله في أحداث حياته. دعا الوالي الجديد الملك أغريبا، بكونه أعرف منه بشريعة اليهود وشؤونـهم، ليساعده في تدبير أمر بولس الأسير. سمح لبولس أن يدافع عن نفسه، في حضرة الوالي والملك والقوّاد والأعوان. دهش الجميع بفصاحته وعلمه بالكتب، وقوّة ايمانه وشهادته.

*- في رومة:*
قرّر الوالي إرسال بولس الى رومة ( رسل 25/12؛ 27/1)، فتحقق بذلك قصد بولس الرسولي (19/21)، وقصد الله (23/11). كان سفرا محفوفا بالأخطار (27/1 – 28/16)، لكنّ الله نجّاه من كل خطر. لبث بولس في رومة تحت رقابة عسكرية، كما قيصرية، مدّة سنتين، حتّى سنة 62، وهو في منزله يدعو أعيان اليهود، ويشرح لهم اسباب مجيئه أسيراً الى رومة، ويحدّثهم عن ملكوت الله، ويحاول اقناعهم بيسوع مستدلاًّ بتوراة موسى والانبياء. هناك كتب رسالته الى اهل قولسّي، والى اهل أفسس، والى تلميذه فيلمون (أنظر المقدمة، صفحة 647).
بعد العامين، وَفْقَ الشرع الروماني، كان على السلطة ان تطلق المتَّهم، إن لم يطالب بالحكم عليه أحد، في تلك المدّة. ربّما عاد بولس بعدها الى الشرق يتفقّد الكنائس التي أسّسها، لكنّنا لا نعرف عن تلك الزيارة شيئاً ثابتاً!

*6- الاطار الزمني لحياة القديس بولس الرسول*
يذكر لوقا في اعمال الرسل حدثين سياسيّين هاميّن، معاصرين للقديس بولس: احدهما مجيء غاليون، سنة 52، الى قورنتس، والياً جديداً على أخائية، استغلّه اليهود فيها ليحصلوا منه على محاكمة بولس، الذي كان مبشراً بالمسيح في قورنتس منذ سنة ونصف (رسل 18/11-12)؛ والثاني مجيء فستس، سنة 60، الى قيصيرية، والياً جديداً على فلسطين، استغله اليهود للقضاء على بولس، الذي كان أسيراً في قيصيرية منذ سنتين (رسل 24/27). هذان أهمّ حدثين يخّولان المؤرخ ان يربط أهمّ أحداث حياة بولس الرسول الخاصّة بالتاريخ العام، على النحو التالي:
(1) *رسل 18/12 *بولس في قورنتس، أيام الوالي غاليون 52
رسل 18/11، 18 بولس في قورنتس، منذ سنة ونصف 50
رسل 15/40 بولس يأتي من أنطاكية 
رسل 15/33 – 35 بولس يأتي من أورشليم، من مجمع الرسل 49
غل 2/1 بولس في مجمع الرسل، 14 سنة، منذ اهتدائه 36
غل 1/8 بولس يزور أورشليم لأوّل مرّة بعد اهتدائه 39
*(2) رسل 24/27 *بولس في قيصيرية، أيام الوالي فستس 60
بولس أسير منذ سنتين 58
رسل 20/16 بولس يصل إلى أورشليم ، في عيد العنصرة 58
رسل 20/6 بولس يعيّد عيد الفصح في فيلبّي 58
رسل 20/3 بولس يأتي من قورنتس، حيث قضى 
ثلاثة أشهر 58
رسل 20/1 بولس يأتي من أفسس 57
رسل 19/8؛ 10،22؛
20/31 بولس يقضي ثلاث سنوات في أفسس 54
رسل 18/23 بولس يأتي من أنطاكية 53
رسل 18/18 بولس يأتي من أورشليم... ومن قورنتس 52
*(3) رسل 7/58* بولس شابّ، في رجم اسطفان 34
ف 9؛ 28/30 بولس شيخ أسير في رومة 62 ولد بولس في طرسوس 5-10
استشهد بولس في رومة 67

*7- خطّة رسالته:*
آثر بولس نشر البشرى المسيحية في المدن الكبرى، لأسباب عدّة، منها سرعة التنّقل بينها والوصول اليها، بفضل شبكة طرقات رومانية رئيسة، كانت تربط كلّ المدن بعضها ببعض؛ ومنها وحدة اللغة اليونانية العاميّة المحكيّة فيها كلّها، منذ الاسكندر المقدونيّ الكبير؛ ومنها وجود الجاليات اليهودية فيها كلّها، وقد أخذ بولس على نفسه أن يبشّر بالمسيح اليهود أوّلاً ثمّ الأمم (رسل 13/46)، ومنها أيضاً أهميّة تلك المدن، التي أصبحت مراكز إشعاع للتّبشير في جميع المناطق المجاورة (1 تس 1/8).
وآثر بولس ان يبشّر في مدن لم يسبق لرسول آخر أن بشّر فيها، لكي يتسنّى لأكبر عدد من الأمم أن يسمعوا البُشرى.
وحرص بولس ان يُنشىء ، في كلّ مدينة بشّر فيها، جماعةً مسيحية ثابتة، ذات اكتفاء ذاتيّ (رسل 14/22؛ 1 تس 5/12)، على مثال كنيسة انطاكية (رسل 13/1)، والكنيسة الأمّ في أورشليم (رسل 15/4)، على الرغم من علمه أن ذلك عمل طويل شاقّ.
ما طلب بولس من أحد مرّة مساعدة ماديّة، بل اتكّل دوما على جهده الشخصيّ الجهيد ( 1 تس 2/9؛ 1 قور 9/18)؛ ولا طلب مساعدة أخرى سوى أن يرافقه بعض الأخوة في بعض تنقّلاته الرسولية ( 1 قور 16/6 ؛ روم 14/24)؛ ما قَبِل مساعدة ماديّة إلاّ نادراً، من كنيسة فيلبّي (2 قور 11/9 – 10؛ 4/10 – 19)؛ ورضي مرّات ان ينـزل ضيفا عند أخوة كثيرين (روم 16/23؛ ف 22؛ رسل 18/3).
حرص بولس دوماً أن يكون مصحوباً في رسالته، من البداءة الى النهاية: في جولته الأولى صحب برنابا، وفي الثانية والثالثة اصطحب سلوانس وطيموتاوس وطيطس ولوقا وكثيرين سواهم (رسل 20/4)؛ ورضي مرّة واحدة مُكرَهاً ان يبقى وحده في أثينا (رسل 17/14- 16 ؛ 1 تس 3/1). هكذا آثر بولس ان يعمل دوماً ضمن فريق رسوليّ، مطبّقاً خطّة يسوع التبشيرية (لو 10/1)، ومؤكداً ان الرسالة المسيحية عمل كنسيّ جماعيّ، لا عمل شخصيّ منفرد (1 قور 15/12).
وأخيراً تتّصف رسالة بولس، والرسل ، والمبشّرين المسيحيين جميعاً، خلافاً لما درج عليه الفلاسفة المبشّرون المعاصرون المتنقّلون، بالتجرّد التامّ، والعطاء السخيّ الكامل (1 تس 2/1 – 13).
فما هو الذي يبشّر بالكلمة، ويُذيع البشرى، بل الله نفسه يبشّر من خلاله (2 قور 5/20)؛ معلناً فيه ابنَه لجميع الأمم، بغير استثناء (غل 3/28)؛ يخدم بولس الانجيل، ويفرح لو انه يُراق على ذبيحة من يؤمنون بالانجيل على يده (فل 2/17)؛ وبحسب نعمة كبرى فائقة لا تُقدَّر ان يكون خادماً للمسيح، كاهناً خادماً انجيل الله، حتّى يكون قربان الأمم على يده مقبولاً، مقدسّاً في الروح القدس ( روم 15/16).



*رابعاً : بولس الراعي الحنون المضحّي*​

حرص بولس دوما ان تربطه بالمؤمنين علاقة شخصيّة حميمة ثابتة، علاقةُ أب وأم وابن (1 تس 2/7، 11 ،17؛ غل 4/19؛ 1 قور 4/15)، وان تربط المؤمنين ايضاً به علاقة مماثلة. ولمّا كان يُضطر ان يفارقهم مُكرَهاً؛ كان يبعث اليهم مكانه أحد معاونيه المقرّبين ( 1 تس 2/17 – 3/10؛ فل 2/19- 30؛ 1 قور 4/17؛ 2 قور 7/4 -16). واعتاد ألاّ يأمر أمراً، بل ان يحرّض ويشجّع ويسأل ويرعى ويطلب ويصليّ، مقدماً نفسه مثالاً حيّاً يُقتدى به (1 قور 4/16)، لأنه هو أيضاً يقتدي بالمسيح، مثال الجميع (1 قور 11/1 ؛1 تس 1/6؛ فل 2/5). ولكنّه عند اللزوم، اضطرّه بعض المؤمنين الى كلام قاسٍ، ودفاع لاذع احياناً، غير مُسَمٍّ ( 3 قور 2/14- 7/4؛ 10/1-13/13؛ روم 16/17-20؛ فل 3/1 -21).
لم يكن بولس شاهد عيان ليسوع التاريخي، مثل الرسل الاثني عشر، بل كان، قبل اهتدائه، مضطهداً للكنيسة المؤمنة. لذلك أتّهمه تلاميذ متّهودون بأنه يحرّف الانجيل الرسولي، منادياً بالتحرّر من شريعة الختان وشريعة موسى، ومركزّاً على يسوع المصلوب والحيّ القائم وحده، حكمة الله وخلاص كلّ مومن. دافع بولس عن نفسه، مشدّداً على ان انجيله هو نفسه انجيل الرسل والكنيسة الأولى بأسرها، وقد قبله شخصياً من المسيح الحيّ القائم نفسه، كما قَبِلَه الرسل الأوَّلون (غل 1-2 ). ثمّ ان الكنائس العديدة التي أسّسها عبر العالم الوثني القديم، هي ايضاً برهان قاطع على صدق رسالته (1 قور 9/1 – 2). وكم تألم بولس من أولئك الاخوة المتّهمين، الذين جعلوا حياته الرسولية درب صليب طويلاً شاقاً، كما فعل به اليهود غير المؤمنين انفسهم ( 2 قور 11). علاوة على الطعن برسوليته، أتُّهم بولس بأنه بسيط الكلام لا يبدو فصيحاً مفَّوها ( 2 قور 1/12)؛ غامض في التبشير ( 2 قور 4/3)، ضعيف الشخصية ( 2 قور 10/1؛ 10؛ 11/21)، لا يُجيد الخطابة (2 قور 11/6). على الرغم من جميع تلك الاتّـهامات، والآلام، بقي بولس للمؤمنين الراعي الصالح المضحّي الأمين، يجسّد بشرى موت المسيح وقيامته، واقعاً حيّاً في حياته اليومية بينهم، على مثال معلّمه ( يو 10/1- 11).



*خامساً: بولس الكاتب*​

ما كتب بولس رسائله في خلوة المفكّر المتأمّل الهادىء، بل في صخب الرسول المبشّر الثائر؛ كتبها رسائل مناسبات، لا اعتبارات فلسفية لاهوتية روحية عامّة مجرّدة، بل مرتبطة بكلّ "هنا" و "آن" من حياته العملية، امتداداً طبيعياً لحياته الرسولية، في شتّى الكنائس؛ لا رسائل شخصية فردية خاصّة، بل رسائل جماعية كنسية عامّة، حتّى ان أكثرها فرادة وشخصية وخصوصية، مثل رسالته الى فيلمون، تحمل هي أيضاً وَسْماً جماعياً، وطابعاً كنسياً شاملاً. بـهذا تختلف عن رسائل معاصريه الكتّاب الوثنيين، مثل سينيكا، وتقترب من رسالة إرميا (29/1-23)؛ ورسائل المكّابيين ( 2 مك 1/1- 2/18).
كتب بولس رسائله على روق بَرْدي، كان يومها أوسع انتشاراً واستعمالاً من الجلد.وكانت له عادة أن يمليها على أمين سرٍّ له (روم 16/22)، ثم يضيف بخطّ يده سلاماً أخيراً (1 قور 16/21)، كما أضاف خاتمة رسالته الى أهل غلاطية (6/11)، وكتب الرسالة كلّها الى فيلمون؛ ثمّ يأمر بأن تتلى رسائله على الجماعة المؤمنة كلّها ( 1 تس 5/27).

*1 – فنّ بولس الأدبي الرسائلي:*
يبدأ بولس رسائله بعنوان، يذكر فيه اسمه وأسماء بعض معاونيه، واسم من يكتب اليهم. بعد العنوان تحيّة وشكر وصلاة، وغالباً مقدّمة قصيرة تـهيّء موضوع الرسالة الخاص. ويُنهي بولس رسائله بتحيّات وبركة ذات طابع مسيحي ولاهوتي مميّز.
يذكر بولس في رسائله كلمات تقليدية، وتعابير ليتورجية آرامية ويونانية أصيلة، مثل آمين، وماراناتا ، وابّا، وأناثما...، ويحتفظ ببعض مقاطع من أناشيد ليتورجية عريقة، مثل (فل 2/6-11؛ 1 قور 13؛ روم 11/33- 36؛ 8/31-39 ...) ويستشهد بعبارات مسيحية سابقة، مثل (روم 1/3 – 4؛ 4/25؛ 10/9؛ 1 قور 15/3- 5؛ غل 1 /4 ؛ 1 تس 1/9-10؛ 4/14؛...)؛ ويعيد ذكريات شخصية وكنسية ، مثل(1تس2/1 – 3/9؛ 2 قور 1/8- 2/13؛ 7/5- 16؛ غل 4/13). لا يعتبر بولس شيئاً في حياته شخصيّاً حميماً خاصّاً بل يضع كلّ ذاته في خدمة الانجيل وجميع المؤمنين.
تأثّر بولس بالتفكير النُّهْيَويويّ الرُّؤْيَويّ، اليهودي المعاصر، فميّز في شأن القيامة الأخيرة "الدهر الحاضر" و "الدهر الآتي"؛ غير ان له تفكيراً خاصّاً في هذا الموضوع، يختلف عن التفكير اليهودي الذي تأثّر به؛ وهو ان "الدهر الآتي" لن يحلّ محلّ "الدهر الحاضر" بل هو كلّه جديد في المسيح يسوع ( 2 قور 5/17)، وقد حلّ في "الدهر الحاضر" (غل 6/15؛ 1 قور 11/25؛ 2 قور 3/6؛ روم 6/4؛ 7/6)؛ لم يتورّط بولس ، مثل معاصريه، في وصف تلك النُّهْية، بل يحصرها في الشركة الكاملة مع الرب (1 تس 4/13 -18؛ 5/1-11؛ فل 1/23؛ 3/20-21؛ روم 8/18-25؛ 1 قور 15/12-28؛ 2 قور 5/1-10).
وتأثر بولس جدّاً بالعهد القديم، وقد تعمّق في درسه يهوديا وفرّيسيا، على يدي جمليئيل في أورشليم. أكثر الاستشهاد به في رسائله، أكثر من ثمانين مرّة، بحسب النص اليوناني السبعيني، خصوصاً في (روم 4؛ 9-11؛ غل 3/6-29؛ 4/21-31). يرى بولس في العهد القديم نبؤة شاملة على المسيح يسوع، مثالاً مُسبًقاً للكنيسة المسيحية (2 قور 1/20؛ 1 قور 10/6، 11).
تأثر أيضاً بالفكر الرواقي الاغريقي المعاصر، خصوصاً في لوائح الفضائل (غل 5/22-23)، والرذائل (روم 1/29- 31؛ 13/13؛ 1 قور 5/10-11؛ 6/9-10؛2 قور 12/20-21؛ غل 5/19-21).

*2- أسلوبه الخاصّ:*
يُكثر بولس في رسائله استعمال المتناقضات، مثل:
موت وحياة، موت وقيامة (روم 5-6؛8)؛ الشريعة والايمان أو النعمة ( روم 3/21-4/25؛ غل 3/1 -29) ، لحم وروح (روم 8؛ غل 5/16-26)، هلاك وخلاص ( 1 قور 1/18؛ 2 قور 2/15، فب 1/28)، عصيان وطاعة (روم 5/19؛ 11/30-32)، خطيئة وبرّ أو نعمة (روم 5-8)، غضب الله وبرّ الله ( روم 1/18؛ 3/31)، عبوديّة وحريّة أبناء الله أو بنّوة (غل 4/1-11، 21-31؛ روم 8/14-17)، حكمة الله وحكمة العالم (1 قور 1/17- 4/21)، ضعف وقوّة (2 قور 10-13)، آدم الأول وآدم الثاني (روم 5/12- 21؛ 1 قور 15/21-22،45-49)، ظلام ونور، ليل ونـهار ( 1 تس 5/1-10؛ روم 13/10 – 14)، قديم وجديد (روم 7/6؛1 قور 5/7-8؛ 2 قور 5/17)، عداوة وسلام (روم 5/1-11)، واحد والجميع (روم5/12-21-22)، حرف وروح (روم 3/6). هكذا يأخذ بولس بطرفَي الحقيقة، البشرية والالهية، مهملاً التفاصيل في الوسط، ليشمل الكل، فيربح بأسلوبه ذاك وضوحاً وشمولاً، لكنّه يخسر دقّة وواقعية.
علاوة على استعمال مثل تلك المتناقضات، وهو أسلوب كتابيّ مألوف، يلجأ بولس غالباً الى اسلوب الحوار والنقاش في رسائله، وهو أسلوب هلّينيّ رواقيّ، به يتخيّل الكاتب، ويتصوّر شخصاً معارضاً له ولأقواله، ثم يروح يجيبه موضحاً المقال، ومبيّناً الحقّ، ليقنعه ويستميله الى فكرته. انه تصوّر وأسلوب أدبيّ من وضع الكاتب، لا إشارة حقيقية الى أشخاص تاريخيين واقعيّين ( روم 2؛ 6/1- 2، 15؛ 7/7؛ 11/1-2؛ 1 قور 9/1-7).
ويحدث أحياناً لبولس ان يبدأ جملة بفكرة، ثم يستطرد، لتحديد فكرته، بفكرة ثانية وثالثة، فيغيب آنذاك عن باله ان يعود يكمل جملته الأولى، فتبقى هذه لغويّاً ناقصة عالقة ( روم 2/17-24؛ 5/6-8؛ 12-21؛ 9/22-24 ).

*3- أصالة رسائله ووحدتـها الأدبية:*
*أ- أصالتها:*
في الكنيسة تقليد عريق يرقى الى الأجيال المسيحية الأولى، أن القديس بولس كتب أربع عشرة رسالة، وهي الأولى والثانية الى أهل تسالونيكي، الأولى والثانية الى أهل قورنتس، الرسالة الى أهل فيلبّي،الرسالة الى أهل غلاطية، الرسالة الى أهل رومة، الرسالة الى فيلمون، الرسالة الى أهل أفسس، الرسالة الى أهل قولسيّ، والرسائل الرعائية الثلاث أي الأولى والثانية الى طيموتاوس، والرسالة الى طيطس؛ وأخيراً الرسالة الى العبرانيين.
لكنّ العلم الكتابي الحديث يثبت ان الرسالة الى العبرانيين ليست من تقليد القديس بولس (انظر الشرح في مقدمة هذه الرسالة).
ويثبت العلم الكتابي الحديث أيضاً ان الرسائل الرعائية تعكس وضعاً جديداً للكنيسة متأخراً في الزمن، مختلفاً عن وضع الكنيسة، أيام القديس بولس. لذلك لا يمكن ان يكون بولس قد كتبها لكنيسة عصره، بل هي بالأحرى مكتوبة على أيدي تلاميذ من مدرسة القديس بولس، وقد استهملوا في كتابتها تعليم الرسول وروحانيته، ليقدمّوا حلولاً عملية، على ضوء تعليم الرسول، لأوضاع كنسيّة جديدة، في أواخر القرن المسيحي الأول.
أمّا الرسالة الى أهل أفسس فقد أثارت بين العلماء الكتابيين جدلاً طويلاً، وخلافاً كبيراً، بالنسبة الى أصالتها البولسية. وكذلك الرسالتان: الثانية الى أهل تسالونيكي، والى أهل قولسّي ( أنظر الشرح في مقدّمات هذه الرسائل).
إن الرسائل التي اثبت العلم الكتابيّ الحدبث، كليّاً أو جزئياً، عدم أصالتها البولسية، تبقى، في نظر الكنيسة وايمانـها، كتباً مقدّسة ملهمة وقانونية، لأن في كنيسة العهد الجديد، كما في شعب العهد القديم، عادةً عريقة، ان تُنشر مؤلفات في محيط قريب الى الرسول أو الى النبي، وتنسب اليه وتحمِل اسمه، ولو بعد مماته، كما هي الحال في نسبة المزامير الى داود الملك، أو الاسفار الخمسة الى موسى الكليم، او الاسفار الحكمية الى سليمان الحكيم...

*ب- وحدتـها:*
أمّا مشكلة الوحدة الادبية في نصّ كلّ رسالة من رسائل بولس السبع الاصلية، فمطروحة جدّيّاً، بالنسبة الى ثلاث : الثانية الى أهل قورنتس، والرسالة الى أهل فيلبّي، والرسالة الى أهل رومة. يرى العلماء الكتابيّون في الرسالة الثانية الى أهل قورنتس أربع رسائل مجموعة في واحدة: رسالة مصالحة (1/1-2/13؛ 7/5 -16)، ورسالة دفاع (2/14- 7/4)، ورسالة جَدَل (10-13)، ورسالة تَبرُّع ( 8-9). ويرى الاختصاصيون في الرسالة الى أهل فيلبّي مجموعة من أربع رسائل مختلفة ( 1/1-3/1 أ؛ 3/1 بق- 4/1، 8-9؛ 4/2 -7، 21-23؛ 4/10-20).
وفي الرسالة الى أهل رومة يُثبت العلم الحديث ان الخاتمة (16/25-27) قد أُضفت الى الرسالة الاصلية، عندما جُمعت رسائل بولس كلّها معاً، في أواخر القرن المسيحي الأول. أمّا 16/1-23 فيُثبت العلم أصالتها البولسية، لكنّها قد لا تكون في إطارها التاريخي الأصيل.
لنا في رسالة القديس بطرس الثانية، من أواخر القرن المسيحي الأول، شهادة ثمينة واضحة على وجود مجموعة من رسائل القديس بولس، بين أيدي المؤمنين، تعتبرها الكنيسة، من ذلك الحين، مقدّسة ملهمة مثل الكتب المقدسة الباقية، ولو انـها صعبة التفسير (2بط 3/15-16). ففي تلك الرسائل التي كتبها بولس الى كنيسة الأمس، لا يزال الرسول نفسه يتوّجه الى كنيسة اليوم، ويوجّه بتعليمه عن الله والمسيح والكنيسة والانسان... النظرة المسيحية الحالية الى مجتمعنا الحديث المعاصر.


*سادساً: بولس اللاهوتيّ*​

في كلّ كتاب من كتب العهد الجديد نظرة لاهوتية خاصّة الى سرّ المسيح. وفي الاناجيل نفسها، على الرغم من طابعها العام التاريخيّ الإخباريّ، نظرات لاهوتية متعددة، تتجلّى في الأسلوب واللغة والتعبير والتصميم الخاص بكلّ انجيلي. أمّا رسائل القديس بولس فطابعها الخاص لاهوتيّ عميق مميّز. لم يكتب بولس "خلاصة لاهوتية"، لأنه لم يُعطِ نظرة لاهوتية موحَّدة شاملة الى السرّ المسيحي الكامل، بل كتب رسائله كلّها في مناسبات مختلفة، فتتطرق فيها الى مواضيع روحية ولاهوتية متنوّعة، لكنّه نظر الى جميع المشاكل المطروحة عليه، في شتّى الكنائس، من زاوية روحية واحدة، وبنظرة لاهوتية موحَّدة، قُوامُها ان يسوع الناصري المصلوب والحي القائم من الموت هو وحده طريق الخلاص الحق. المسيح يسوع هو مفتاح الخلاص لكلّ إنسان، ذاك هو مِحور تفكير بولس اللاهوتي.
إستقى بولس نظرته اللاهوتية تلك من مصادر مختلفة، ظهور يسوع له شخصيّاً على طريق الشام، وايحاءاته الجديدة وظهوراته اللاحقة، ثمّ التقليد الرسولي المشترك في الكنيسة الرسولية الأولى والكنيسة الأمّ أورشليم، ثمّ معرفته العميقة الثاقبة لكتب العهد القديم وكل تاريخ الخلاص. لكنّه سكب في رسائله، كل ما استقاه من تلك المصادر المختلفة، في بوتقة تفكيره الشخصي القويّ، اختباره الغنيّ الفريد، فصحّ القول فيه: "إنّه الأوّل بعد الأوحد".


----------



## ابن الشرق (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مقدمة عامة عن مار بولس*

ربنا يجازيك على تعبك  ...... 

و يحمينا بصلوات القديس بولس و كل الرسل 

آمين​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مقدمة عامة عن مار بولس*

*الاخ الفاضل 
تحية واحترام 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## أرزنا (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مقدمة عامة عن مار بولس*

*سلام المسيح:*



ابن الشرق قال:


> ربنا يجازيك على تعبك ......​
> 
> و يحمينا بصلوات القديس بولس و كل الرسل​
> 
> آمين​


 
*شكرا والله يحمي الجميع*


----------



## أرزنا (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مقدمة عامة عن مار بولس*

*سلام المسيح*



newman_with_jesus قال:


> *الاخ الفاضل *
> *تحية واحترام *
> *ربنا يباركك*


 
ويبارك جميع الذين يؤمنون به


----------

